# Crockett Bottling Co. - More Information?



## a09guy (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello!

I came across this bottle and am struggling to find information on it- how old is it, what was bottled in it, etc.  The bottle appears to be affiliated with the Coca-Cola Bottling Co in Crockett, TX but thats about all I can find.  Anyone with more insight?  The glass appears that it could be cleaned pretty easily but am not going to do so, unless told otherwise.

Reads, "Crockett Bottling Co." across mid-upper band.
Lower band reads, "Crockett, Texas  Contents 7 Flu. Ozs."
Bottom engraving has a mark with a "9" to  the left, a "2" to the right, and an "I" or "1" below.  
Found in Austin, TX


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 29, 2016)

Some call it a cathedral or art Deco bottle. 
Probably a soda water or flavor bottle. I'm not sure if it's associated with Coca cola , unless there is a Coca-Cola plant in Crockett Texas. A similar bottle  in Tennessee is between 15 and $30 , two local bidders may bump it over$50, made 1920-30's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a09guy (Aug 29, 2016)

I mention the Coca-Cola connection because when I Google "Crockett Bottling Company" the results come back with that company being bought out by Coca-Cola in 2014, with mention that before the buy-out, it sold Coca-Cola by acquiring the rights to sell it in 1906.  It returns news story links like this one: 

http://www.hccourier.com/index.php/...t-coca-cola-bottling-company-drawing-to-close


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Aug 29, 2016)

It is a flavor bottle. 
Crockett was a Coke and Dr Pepper bottler. DP was on one side of the building and Coke was on the other with trucks all down the middle. The last time I was there was 1984.
Crockett is also the hometown of Kenny Rogers the singer.
Also the home of Houston County Lake, one of the best Bass fisheries in  Texas.


----------



## a09guy (Aug 29, 2016)

texas.bottle.man2 said:


> It is a flavor bottle.
> Crockett was a Coke and Dr Pepper bottler. DP was on one side of the building and Coke was on the other with trucks all down the middle. The last time I was there was 1984.
> Crockett is also the hometown of Kenny Rogers the singer.
> Also the home of Houston County Lake, one of the best Bass fisheries in  Texas.



Thank you, very neat!


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 1, 2016)

you may want to talk to Mr. Crockett in Japan .\


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 1, 2016)

I got a similar looking bottle from Detroit. Looks like a 1920's Art Deco bottle. LEON.


----------

